# And now............Introducing my newest Cat Person!



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

This is my adorable little niece Sharla from the Phillipines. As many of you know she just arrived here in the USA for the first time the end of August. Thanksgiving was the first time we met in person and the two of us had a BLAST! She "was" as my brother Joe and his wife (her mom) very "shy" but after 2 minutes with Aunt Deb she acted like she knew me forever. Joe and Sharon couldn't get over it. We had such a great time together and she really enjoyed the kitties. She was completely intrigued when I took her for a ride to go get a "surprise" as she had no idea where Aunt Deb was taking her. We drove an hour to a town I'd never been to before and we found the house, walked up to the door and knocked. The woman was great as I had it all planned. She took us into the kitten room where there were three or four kittens running around. Sharla looked at me puzzled not knowing what to think and I told her we were there to take "Timmy" home and that he was going to go to her house. She said "my own pusa?" over and over again! I said yes and asked her if he was the one she liked and she grinned from ear to ear. here's a few pics from that day and the next. (of course you have to see her first with my kitties!)


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

This is Sharla playing with Legos and Kitties trying to get in on the fun!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is Sharla with Buddy Jack. he would have gone home with her if we let him. He took an exceptional liking to my brother and his wife.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

And introducing "Timeteo" which is Timothy in her Phillipine Language!
He's active and such a cutie. We had him confined to a bedroom upstairs on one end of the house that we don't use. We woke up one morning to find he had escaped and was hissing at MY 5 cats as he was trying to raid their food!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

"Timo" for Timmy! We sure had fun using her language and learning what they would call us and our cats names.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Getting ready to go home! It is a 9 hour drive from here to Buffalo NY and we were a bit concerned how Timeteo would do!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't think she really believed she was actually going to take him home!
Here she is saying goodbye to cousin Gracie!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Leaving...........we were sad to see her go home! We gave her so many things. It's so hard not to spoil little ones.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

They called us the night they got home and said Timoteo was awesome and slept the entire time. He has settled in well and Sharla is loving having her own pet. he has been good company for her mom during the day as well. I predict more kitties to come in their future! My brother Joe was very fond of Jack and ll his chatting! He wants a siamese next! 
I just love turning people into CAT PEOPLE!




As a side note...............my best friend always had cats and adored them. I thought she was a nutcase. She now thinks I am a nutcase to have 5 cats compared to her 2.................Last week was my birthday and I got a card from her that had this woman on the front woth cat slippers, a cat lamp, cat shirt, cat rug, sitting in a recliner reading a cat magazine with a HUGE cat tree with a ton of cats around. The inside said.........
There is a fine line between Cat Person and Nutcase! The single best card I ever got! My brother is going to frame it for me!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Precious little girl


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute little girl. Great job on turning more people into cat people :thumb


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is adorable. I bet the kitten is going to get lots of love and attention! Good job, another convert!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That is so nice of you getting her that kitty :wink: , very cute!


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

I know this came a bit late, but.. GAAAAAH they're so cute, kitties and little girl.
I just want to give hugs.


----------

